# Digitizer falling off? What should I do?



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

I bought a used touchpad off of a friend, but I'm having a slight problem. On the top left corner, the black frame has came off a bit, and the digitizer is peeling off. It just looks like the glue that holds it on has fallen off, and I'd happily glue or tape it on if that's the solution.

If anybody has a better solution, or knows what glue or tape to use, and where to buy it, or has had a similar problem, please let me know!

Thanks again,
-Theo

EDIT 1/18: I guess I should have bolded "THE BLACK FRAME CAME OFF", because that's the big problem. The black frame that is attached to the digitizer is what's peeling off.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Digitizer?????


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

The touch sensitive part of the screen panel


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought the digitizer was under glass? Did something happen to the glass?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know how the digitizer can be peeling off and you still have a glass screen in front of it (unless that happens to be coming loose as well).

If your friend was the first owner of it, perhaps you can work with him to contact HP to get a warranty replacement on it, since they have a 1 year warranty, but I believe it only counts for the first owner only and not transferable. My brother had his usb charger start to go on his and HP drop shipped him a new one the next day overnight delivery with no questions asked. When you have to return to HP, they also pay for your shipping from my own experience in dealing with their small & medium business division (where the touchpad will go).


----------



## PavelAK (Dec 18, 2011)

It is probably just a screen protector, the digitizer is a pane of glass right under the top layer, and in no way will "peel" off. If you don't want the screen protector, fell free to peel it off. Another given it that it doesn't have contacts and ribbon cables, so you can relax.


----------



## devize (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> If your friend was the first owner of it, perhaps you can work with him to contact HP to get a warranty replacement on it, since they have a 1 year warranty, but I believe it only counts for the first owner only and not transferable.


I've never heard that before. As long as you have the original receipt why should they not honor the warranty? If the digitizer is in fact 'peeling' off and you have the receipt for it then contact HP, I'm sure they'll fix it. If not, maybe you could post some pictures of it so we can give you a better idea of what you can do.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I think this guy needs to ask his friend if he put a screen protector on. That's probably what is peeling.


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

If that is the case... It can probably be fixed with the "Any" key.


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

theroar said:


> If that is the case... It can probably be fixed with the "Any" key.


Nearly spewed rootbeer all over my KB when I read this! ;-)

I agree with the assesment that it is probably a screen protector.

btw, the 1 year warranty is transferred to the new owner, as it is associated with the unit itself, not whomever bought it. I got confirmation of this directly from HP customer service, as I sold the 32GB one I first got, to be replaced with a 64GB one. The year starts at time of purchase, and any secondary owners basically get however many months are left of the warranty to use themselves.

You can, to the best of my knowledge, call and confirm the remaining time left on the warranty period.


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

If you could post a picture... we could probably solve this in about 10 seconds.


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

Bet you could use the camera on the touchpad and a mirror to show us the issue.


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pictures!


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Also, kinda disappointed in the respect by fellow enthusiasts. I know what a digitizer is, it's the part of the screen that translates touch input to the device. The entire front panel, including the digitizer and frame, is peeling off of the entire device. The photos don't do it justice, it's the entire top left corner. The glue that held it before is dry and gone. While lifted, it's still fully touch sensitive, so I know that it's the digitizer.
Thanks again for those who were helpful,
-Theo


----------



## theowb4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nobody now? Ugh...


----------



## JonoF (Jan 18, 2012)

The digitizer and LCD are not glued onto the front the panel glass on the Touchpad, they are held together with screws. I can't really tell from your pictures, but it sounds like your entire front panel assembly is loose. The front panel assembly just clips into the bottom section of the Touchpad, if the bottom section is broken the top section would probably come loose. My Touchpads bottom section is cracked around the top left speaker (like most Touchpads), I'm assuming yours started around the speaker and part of the bottom section actually broke off. If I was you I would send it back to HP, it should still be covered under the 1 year warranty.
Here's a tear down video that will help explain the construction of the Touchpad: http://www.techrepublic.com/videos/cracking-open/hp-touchpad-teardown-and-hardware-analysis/6254112


----------

